# Scratched Forged Alloy Wheels



## brobins6 (Jul 20, 2005)

I had my Altima SE-R for a week, and I already scratch the rims on a curb. I am so stupid. Can anyone recommend something I can put on it, so it is not so noticable?

Also I need winter tires, and I would like to get smaller and cheaper wheels for the winter months so I don't mess up the stock ones. Is going to smaller rims going to void my warranty? Can anyone recommend a place to get cheap tires for the 18 inch stock rims?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

brobins6 said:


> I had my Altima SE-R for a week, and I already scratch the rims on a curb. I am so stupid. Can anyone recommend something I can put on it, so it is not so noticable?
> 
> Also I need winter tires, and I would like to get smaller and cheaper wheels for the winter months so I don't mess up the stock ones. Is going to smaller rims going to void my warranty? Can anyone recommend a place to get cheap tires for the 18 inch stock rims?


I dont know of any scratch "cover uP" for wheels. No, smaller wheels will not void your warranty. Dont scimp on tires, blow a couple cheapies out and all of your rims will be trashed.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

brobins6 said:


> I had my Altima SE-R for a week, and I already scratch the rims on a curb. I am so stupid. Can anyone recommend something I can put on it, so it is not so noticable?
> 
> Also I need winter tires, and I would like to get smaller and cheaper wheels for the winter months so I don't mess up the stock ones. Is going to smaller rims going to void my warranty? Can anyone recommend a place to get cheap tires for the 18 inch stock rims?



Is the scratch pretty bad? If not then you could probably just get em powder coated over or something. Thats the cheapest idea and way I know of besides getting a new rim.


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

*I feel you*

My parents came down to visit me in FL early this summer, and I made the mistake of letting my father drive my SE-R. After specifically warning him that the tires are low-pro and if you rub any curbs it will scratch up the rims instead of just the tires. He decides to go through Wendy's drive through and *crrrruuunncchh*... scrapes up a quarter of my rear driver side wheel. Its deep too dammit, which means that the scratches are WHITE!!! against the gray rims! 

So a warning  to all of you, dont scratch the rims too bad because they are white underneeth the gray finish!!!


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

*mmm.mmm.mmmm*



brobins6 said:


> I had my Altima SE-R for a week, and I already scratch the rims on a curb. I am so stupid. Can anyone recommend something I can put on it, so it is not so noticable?
> 
> Also I need winter tires, and I would like to get smaller and cheaper wheels for the winter months so I don't mess up the stock ones. Is going to smaller rims going to void my warranty? Can anyone recommend a place to get cheap tires for the 18 inch stock rims?


If you lived closer I have some good friends that'll get you powder coated rims or painted rims resurfaced to look like new. Takes about 2-3 business days. You send down or drop off the old rim, wait, then pick your new one. I had this same process done on my 3.5 se rims. I had 2 rims scratched from an accident, one had a dent on the inside of the rim and they fixed it painted it sent it back. I was really happy when I saw the finished product (skeptical at first). :thumbup: :givebeer:


----------



## UltimaDriver(SE-R) (Apr 27, 2005)

Did mine at a Tim Horton's (Canadian coffee store) drive-thru. Don't drink coffee, but the wife needed a coffee. Wasn't paying too much attention and scratched the front rim, down to the white. Lots of swearing and cursing for a few minutes. Needless to say, no more drive-thrus. Anyways, talked to a rim guy and he said probably about $150 to fix it. Went home and found some nail polish that closely matches the rims - metallic grey - (wife had lots of selection) and painted it with that. Have to look close to see the damage now. Maybe when I pick up winter rims and tires I'll have the rim fixed properly. Although it's not so visible now with the nail polish fix and I'd really be kicking myself if I fixed it and then scraped another curb.


----------



## KhalsaSER (Sep 18, 2005)

hey guys, so i bought my car on saturday and have been driving it for the past few days. my idiot cousin thought he could drive stick and i thought he could as well, and f'n scratches up my driver side rim. He said he'd offer to pay for a new one.

I know UltimaDriver, you were saying that you used Metallic Gray nail polish to cover it up a little? Could you tell me the exact nail polish that you used? and if anyone could tell me where I could buy a new RIM?

Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## UltimaDriver(SE-R) (Apr 27, 2005)

KhalsaSER said:


> hey guys, so i bought my car on saturday and have been driving it for the past few days. my idiot cousin thought he could drive stick and i thought he could as well, and f'n scratches up my driver side rim. He said he'd offer to pay for a new one.
> 
> I know UltimaDriver, you were saying that you used Metallic Gray nail polish to cover it up a little? Could you tell me the exact nail polish that you used? and if anyone could tell me where I could buy a new RIM?
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate it.



It's Sally Hansen Chrome Nail Makeup, Black Pearl, 4664-12. I believe she got it at Wal-Mart. Her extensive nail polish collection finally got some practical use!! It's not a perfect match, but you have to look pretty close to see the damage. People only notice it when I point it out.


----------



## danbal21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 4 2006 Altima SE-R rims and tires for sale. In great condition. I'm in NJ. Pics are available upon request.


----------



## MothersPolish (Sep 2, 2010)

Hopefully after 5 years, brobins6 has fixed his wheels.

Permatex makes what looks like a handy little kit of filler and generic silver paint. Duplicolor also makes paints in various common shades of silver and gray.


----------

